# Suburban vs Yukon XL



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everybody.

Just want to ask you guys in NYC ( and probably other places too) what would you choose , Suburban or Yukon. I know they practically the same ,but still.. ? I'm looking for one or two years old with low mileage. Not going for a new one. Escalade too expensive. Merc GL is high maintenance so these two choices left.

Thanks for response.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I had the same ordeal. Ended up with a 2014 yukon Xl had 30000 miles on it. I love Gmc particularly the gmc yukon. Pax love it to. I to wanted the escalade but found it to be pricey any year after 2008. I hope this helps.
P.s most limo guys get the surburban idk why yet.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I had the same ordeal. Ended up with a 2014 yukon Xl had 30000 miles on it. I love Gmc particularly the gmc yukon. Pax love it to. I to wanted the escalade but found it to be pricey any year after 2008. I hope this helps.
> P.s most limo guys get the surburban idk why yet.


Hey,thanks for reply. 
That's what I want to figure out why I see more Suburbans than Yukons. 
Maybe it's just "cool". LOL


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> Hey,thanks for reply.
> That's what I want to figure out why I see more Suburbans than Yukons.
> Maybe it's just "cool". LOL


Or cheaper. I think a brand new surburban cost slightly less than a brand new yukon xl with same upgrades.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Yukons are generally about 1K more than a similar equipped Tahoe or Suburban. Denali's are higher than that over an LTZ.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well , either one will do the job. I'll keep looking.
What state has better prices for these SUV in case anybody knows? 
It should be cheaper places than NY.

Thanks for replying guys.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> Well , either one will do the job. I'll keep looking.
> What state has better prices for these SUV in case anybody knows?
> It should be cheaper places than NY.
> 
> Thanks for replying guys.


If you are looking for used, go south. Arkansas, Missouri, Texas, Louisiana are good. Not so sure about the southeast coastal areas. 4X4's may not be as plentiful in the south but there are some, a lot more 2X4's though.

Might try looking at AutoTrader or similar sites in those states and compare the prices there to the ones in the Northeast.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> If you are looking for used, go south. Arkansas, Missouri, Texas, Louisiana are good. Not so sure about the southeast coastal areas. 4X4's may not be as plentiful in the south but there are some, a lot more 2X4's though.
> 
> Might try looking at AutoTrader or similar sites in those states and compare the prices there to the ones in the Northeast.


Yea, they will deliver the vehicle for to you.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you guys for info. Going to check prices in those places.
The other thing is I'm going to check Craigslist adds in these other states to have an idea what average prices 
from private party are.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

@Tx rides runs yukon xls. Maybe she can weigh in. I'm considering getting one myself, and am curious.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> @Tx rides runs yukon xls. Maybe she can weigh in. I'm considering getting one myself, and am curious.


I Like yukons lol I think I just like the red gmc


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> If you are looking for used, go south. Arkansas, Missouri, Texas, Louisiana are good. Not so sure about the southeast coastal areas. 4X4's may not be as plentiful in the south but there are some, a lot more 2X4's though.
> 
> Might try looking at AutoTrader or similar sites in those states and compare the prices there to the ones in the Northeast.


In my experience , out of state price differences have been a wash once you factor in the cost to get it. Besides, you could eat the cost of the trip if it's not what expected. :-(


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> In my experience , out of state price differences have been a wash once you factor in the cost to get it. Besides, you could eat the cost of the trip if it's not what expected. :-(


But what's your take on Yukon XL vs Suburban?


----------



## Hal Green (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent you pm


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't understand why you are considering a Yukon. The vast majority of your clients don't know the difference between the suburban and yukon. As a matter of fact, if you tell them on the phone you have a Yukon, they will likely ask what it is. The Yukon is more expensive and with the bigger engine is less fuel efficient. Why waste the money? People know what an Escalade is and view as a luxury SUV. The same is not true for the Yukon. IMHO


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I don't understand why you are considering a Yukon. The vast majority of your clients don't know the difference between the suburban and yukon. As a matter of fact, if you tell them on the phone you have a Yukon, they will likely ask what it is. The Yukon is more expensive and with the bigger engine is less fuel efficient. Why waste the money? People know what an Escalade is and view as a luxury SUV. The same is not true for the Yukon. IMHO


Yukon SLT and Suburban LT and LTZ have the same 5.3 liter V8 engine so same fuel consumption. Yukon Denali is powered by 6.2 V8 engine. Difference in prices for used 2014 is few grands and its only about some interior perks which is more refined for Yukon and probably (not sure) lift a little bit resale value later on.
Nobody gives a rat's behind if client know difference between Suburban and Yukon or not. It's all about money you invest in it.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> Nobody gives a rat's behind if client know difference between Suburban and Yukon or not. It's all about money you invest in it.


I forget sometimes this is strictly about Uber. I need to seperate the who gives a shit about the client attitude of Uber versus my customer service attitude running my company. My bad.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well,maybe I gave you the wrong impression what is it all about,but it's definitely not about Uber. 
Uber is the last one on my list. Sorry if I insulted you in any way . Wasn't my intention.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just as a little follow up.
I'm in NYC market. The main reason I'm getting SUV is to not to be tied to one choice(or two) like uberx and Lyft or so.
Here we have tons of companies beside Uber to work for if you have a right tools (vehicle in our case). It's always come down to be adequately prepared.

Just my humble opinion.

Regards


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But what's your take on Yukon XL vs Suburban?


same vehicle, for the most part. I like the front design more on the Yukon, but those are really subtle differences in the grand scheme. I hate BOTH designs for 2015 though


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> same vehicle, for the most part. I like the front design more on the Yukon, but those are really subtle differences in the grand scheme. I hate BOTH designs for 2015 though


I'm not looking to spend $70k, or whatever anyway. I'm looking for >5 years old, $20-$25k just to dip my toe in the market.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm not looking to spend $70k, or whatever anyway. I'm looking for >5 years old, $20-$25k just to dip my toe in the market.


You should be able to do that! We just picked up a 2014 for low 30s. We rarely buy black, we do mostly charcoal colors, they modified the charcoal, it is now mocha steel, but it looks great, and is WAY easier to keep clean. Micro fiber and spray black retailer, beautiful shine between runs.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You should be able to do that! We just picked up a 2014 for low 30s. We rarely buy black, we do mostly charcoal colors, they modified the charcoal, it is now mocha steel, but it looks great, and is WAY easier to keep clean. Micro fiber and spray black retailer, beautiful shine between runs.


Test drove a 2013 tonight. They wanted $35k. Psssht.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah t


JaxBeachDriver said:


> Test drove a 2013 tonight. They wanted $35k. Psssht.


yeah that's steep!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> same vehicle, for the most part. I like the front design more on the Yukon, but those are really subtle differences in the grand scheme. I hate BOTH designs for 2015 though


They added the fold flat third row seat and added 3 to 4 imches between 2nd row seat and the pillar. It makes it MUCH easier for the customer to enter and exit the vehicle. But As Vas says, who gives a shit about the client.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Test drove a 2013 tonight. They wanted $35k. Psssht.


A 2015 Suburban LT is $52k all in with cali sales tax, title and license after the Uber discount. With the 20% better gas mileage, getting the 2015 should be a no brainer.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> They added the fold flat third row seat and added 3 to 4 imches between 2nd row seat and the pillar. It makes it MUCH easier for the customer to enter and exit the vehicle. But As Vas says, who gives a shit about the client.


I know.....I know. What can I say? I'm shallow! Lol I think they look like crossovers.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> A 2015 Suburban LT is $52k all in with cali sales tax, title and license after the Uber discount. With the 20% better gas mileage, getting the 2015 should be a no brainer.


But you are looking at less than 2k/yr in fuel savings, and that is with 50k miles/yr. Our last purchase was $33k, a 2014 with 26k miles on it. Far more economical than brand new.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> They added the fold flat third row seat and added 3 to 4 imches between 2nd row seat and the pillar. It makes it MUCH easier for the customer to enter and exit the vehicle. But As Vas says, who gives a shit about the client.


Hey UberBlackDriver. I think you misstate me.  I said I don't give a ... if customer know difference between Yukon and Suburban.
It wasn't about servicing client as far as I remember.
That's was in a post. 
Either way not going to argue with you about anything. I have wife for it, shes much more experiences in arguing than anybody on any message board 

Enjoy your weekend.

Regards


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> A 2015 Suburban LT is $52k all in with cali sales tax, title and license after the Uber discount. With the 20% better gas mileage, getting the 2015 should be a no brainer.


What's that Uber discount about. It's when you finance with Uber partners? What if you buy outright?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> What's that Uber discount about. It's when you finance with Uber partners? What if you buy outright?


It's a $5000 rebate that Uber offers on Suburbans. You can use your own financing. Its strictly a rebate.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But you are looking at less than 2k/yr in fuel savings, and that is with 50k miles/yr. Our last purchase was $33k, a 2014 with 26k miles on it. Far more economical than brand new.


Yes, you are right. My fuel savings at current prices in Cali is $2500 per year. However, when I bought the truck it was 4k per year. Also, tax title and license are included in the 52k.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> It's a $5000 rebate that Uber offers on Suburbans. You can use your own financing. Its strictly a rebate.


Thanks for info.
So every GM dealer aware of it?
Is it only for new one? 
Can't find any web link yet.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just sent Uber e mail a moment ago requesting list of participating dealers.
Let's see what they offer here.

GM is offering rebate $2000 on 2014 SUburban .If add Uber rebate you can get brand new 2014 
Suburban for decent price I guess with full waranty.

http://www.realcartips.com/gm-incentives/


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got email back from Uber with link to their financing. https://get.uber.com/cl/financing/
Replied to them with specific question about discounts and rebates.
Waiting.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> Thanks for info.
> So every GM dealer aware of it?
> Is it only for new one?
> Can't find any web link yet.


Every GM dealer is NOT aware of it. Out here in Cali I needed to go to a dealership who specialized in livery vehicles. More specifically, one that specializes in Uber. The rebate is a deal that Uber worked out with GM. You can also get a fleet rebate on the 2015 Suburban, but the Uber rebate is more.

If the CSR at Uber is no help I would call Greg Maddock at Penske Cadillac in Torrance CA. Obviously you would not buy a car out here, but he could probably provide you some details or some direction.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

If you arent able to get an escalade yukon and suburban are all the same to clients if you ask me. 
So my vote is on suburban on that year model.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Yes, you are right. My fuel savings at current prices in Cali is $2500 per year. However, when I bought the truck it was 4k per year. Also, tax title and license are included in the 52k.


You must put a BUTT LOAD of miles on yours! We just prefer to let someone else take the initial hit whenever possible  Really hard to justify the extra $$$ when we are going to run it every day. That said, you are also in a different market, can probably charge more for some runs, etc. Even the brand new MKS we bought was a year old on the lot so we stole it. They will have to GIVE me one of those butt ugly Suburbans though  - I think it is the slant on the rear column, and what looks like a lower profile which just does not appeal to me, I think it looks more like the Escalade, and of course the Yukon has only subtle design differences. Just nothing "unique" or "beefy" to my eyes. But yeah - I do recognize the improvements on the interior.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You must put a BUTT LOAD of miles on yours! We just prefer to let someone else take the initial hit whenever possible  Really hard to justify the extra $$$ when we are going to run it every day. That said, you are also in a different market, can probably charge more for some runs, etc. Even the brand new MKS we bought was a year old on the lot so we stole it. They will have to GIVE me one of those butt ugly Suburbans though  - I think it is the slant on the rear column, and what looks like a lower profile which just does not appeal to me, I think it looks more like the Escalade, and of course the Yukon has only subtle design differences. Just nothing "unique" or "beefy" to my eyes. But yeah - I do recognize the improvements on the interior.


Bought it in July, just went over 50k miles. So yes, we stay busy. Lots of runs from OC to LAX.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But you are looking at less than 2k/yr in fuel savings, and that is with 50k miles/yr. Our last purchase was $33k, a 2014 with 26k miles on it. Far more economical than brand new.


Yes. Thanks, TXRides. You get it.

I would purchase cash, not finance. I couldn't see myself ever spending $50,000 on a car (unless I hit the lotto, then I'd go Tesla all the way). Even $30 is painful. Lol.

$26,000 is the most I've ever spent on a vehicle. Then we put a new $5,000 transmission into it (it's an RV). Now we're selling it for $18k just so it doesn't rot. Had a blast, though. Made some memories.









I figure there's a manageable amount of start up, if I do decide to go forward. At least we'll still have a car we like, if all else fails.

My husband wants me to start with a sedan... Maybe I should.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> Just got email back from Uber with link to their financing. https://get.uber.com/cl/financing/
> Replied to them with specific question about discounts and rebates.
> Waiting.


 Hey, did you guys read on Uber's website that it only "costs" a 5 to 20% fee to Uber. That's funny, I was paying 28%. Think they'll give me a refund?










Link: https://get.uber.com/cl/financing/


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes. Thanks, TXRides. You get it.
> 
> I would purchase cash, not finance. I couldn't see myself ever spending $50,000 on a car (unless I hit the lotto, then I'd go Tesla all the way). Even $30 is painful. Lol.
> 
> ...


I would estimate $20/hr higher avg for SUV, and figure out what is higher demand. Most of our repeat demands are for 1-3, *BUT* when the SUV is not available we lose out on new business unless we rent one. That has suited us well, but now we have daily contracts for large groups, going to have to buy another or go for the Sprinter.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The difference between Suburban and Yukon XL is the Yukon has more included features. A base Yukon XL SLE has more features than the Suburban LS. Yukon does look higher rent.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The difference between Suburban and Yukon XL is the Yukon has more included features. A base Yukon XL SLE has more features than the Suburban LS. Yukon does look higher rent.


The only difference between our Yukon and the Suburban we have been leasing is the front end


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Im getting the Yukon XL SLE as I outlined in another post.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

I have 2015 Yukon XL SLT. It is basically the same as the tahoe/suburban, only difference is where the aluminium trim on the interior in the yukon is plastic in the chevy
and the dash has red lights in the gmc and blue in the chevy. in the used market, just take which ever one is cheapest. also, do not buy anything older than 2012 for nyc, as you will need to replace next year anyway then
just saying...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

King Suburban. Flip into a newer one each year or two. Buy em at 35k miles, replace at 75k miles. Where I live it is common to run 50k to 70k miles per year, so I'm on the yearly replacement plan. 

Or...option B, but em at 35k miles and roll til they are completely trashed in 3-4 years. That's what most drivers do. 

I don't want the down time or expensive repairs, tires, transmission, etc. So I just replace before they become $5000.00 used hulks.

SUV's cost $15-25,000/year to run. The question is: Does your customer want to pay to ride in a newer one? A fancier one? 

Suburban LT is best.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I really don't know which way is the smartest way to run these. Flip them each year or two, or drive them four or five and spend time and money repairing them. The latter is probably cheaper. But how much cheaper?

What I do know is good customers want newer cars.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I don't understand why you are considering a Yukon. The vast majority of your clients don't know the difference between the suburban and yukon. As a matter of fact, if you tell them on the phone you have a Yukon, they will likely ask what it is. The Yukon is more expensive and with the bigger engine is less fuel efficient. Why waste the money? People know what an Escalade is and view as a luxury SUV. The same is not true for the Yukon. IMHO


I never cared for the Escalade. Will customers pay more to ride in one verses a Suburban? If so how much more? 20%? 30%? I haven't met those customers. I probably wouldn't like those customers anyway. Escalade is blinged-up and it appeals to people who like that. Fine. But I don't want one and I wouldn't pay more to ride in one.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> A 2015 Suburban LT is $52k all in with cali sales tax, title and license after the Uber discount. With the 20% better gas mileage, getting the 2015 should be a no brainer.


....Assuming you keep the vehicle long enough so that your fuel savings are greater than depreciation losses. I still have lots to learn on this subject, but I don't see how "New" ever beats 2 years old, financially.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> King Suburban. Flip into a newer one each year or two. Buy em at 35k miles, replace at 75k miles. Where I live it is common to run 50k to 70k miles per year, so I'm on the yearly replacement plan.
> 
> Or...option B, but em at 35k miles and roll til they are completely trashed in 3-4 years. That's what most drivers do.
> 
> ...


Spot on. Where are you located?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Spot on. Where are you located?


Secret. I need to message you.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

stuber said:


> I really don't know which way is the smartest way to run these. Flip them each year or two, or drive them four or five and spend time and money repairing them. The latter is probably cheaper. But how much cheaper?
> 
> What I do know is good customers want newer cars.


Bingo!


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

Vas62 said:


> Well , either one will do the job. I'll keep looking.
> What state has better prices for these SUV in case anybody knows?
> It should be cheaper places than NY.
> 
> Thanks for replying guys.


Texas is probably the best place to look. Yukon XL's a little more money but they're a tad nicer IMO; look on ePray for dealers in TX they move alot of these trucks and that's where I've seen the most competitive pricing. You don't necesarily have to buy it online but you'll find some larger used dealers with fair amount of inventory. Look for one that hasn't been used on salted roads.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Bingo!


What customers want are good looking, clean cars. I have an 07 Suburban LT. Most riders think it is an 11 or newer because of how clean it is. I bought it clean to do this with 90K miles for 14K. It now has 113K and I am selling it for 14K. Will do it all over again. An 07 looks exactly like a 14 and unless it is trashed, no one knows the diff.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> What customers want are good looking, clean cars. I have an 07 Suburban LT. Most riders think it is an 11 or newer because of how clean it is. I bought it clean to do this with 90K miles for 14K. It now has 113K and I am selling it for 14K. Will do it all over again. An 07 looks exactly like a 14 and unless it is trashed, no one knows the diff.


Uber customers are different than high end clients.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> same vehicle, for the most part. I like the front design more on the Yukon, but those are really subtle differences in the grand scheme. I hate BOTH designs for 2015 though


It looks like a hearse.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I have riden in alot of Uber SUV vehicles. Most are loud, full of rattles and ride like a tank. You keep driving those 07's! It's one reason my business is expanding and I'm picking up good corporate accounts. I sell quality, with professional chauffeurs, not drivers.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I have riden in alot of Uber SUV vehicles. Most are loud, full of rattles and ride like a tank. You keep driving those 07's! It's one reason my business is expanding and I'm picking up good corporate accounts. I sell quality, with professional chauffeurs, not drivers.


You can't use a 2007 in Nyc
And anything Uber is not professional or quality. 
Get over yourself.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You can't use a 2007 in Nyc
> And anything Uber is not professional or quality.
> Get over yourself.


I no longer Uber.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I no longer Uber.


Good !!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It looks like a hearse.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I no longer Uber.


then get the **** off the Uber driver's forum


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> then get the **** off the Uber driver's forum


Haha, I didn't notice in the terms of use that UP is restricted to current drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Vas62 said:


> Yukon SLT and Suburban LT and LTZ have the same 5.3 liter V8 engine so same fuel consumption. Yukon Denali is powered by 6.2 V8 engine. Difference in prices for used 2014 is few grands and its only about some interior perks which is more refined for Yukon and probably (not sure) lift a little bit resale value later on.
> Nobody gives a rat's behind if client know difference between Suburban and Yukon or not. It's all about money you invest in it.


I've heard some great reports from owners of the 6.2 engine. Long lasting, trouble free, etc. North of 300K miles without any glitches.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> What customers want are good looking, clean cars. I have an 07 Suburban LT. Most riders think it is an 11 or newer because of how clean it is. I bought it clean to do this with 90K miles for 14K. It now has 113K and I am selling it for 14K. Will do it all over again. An 07 looks exactly like a 14 and unless it is trashed, no one knows the diff.


Seems like a reasonable strategy. There's certainly a lot of 90k mileage inventory out there to pick from. For me, that approach (flip every 25k miles) would mean buying and selling twice or three times a year. If I end up with no net depreciation costs (as you have indicated) then I suppose its well worth the hassle. Still, brokers won't typically accept that aged-out vehicle for farm outs, will they? Not the ones I know. And of course UBER won't accept those 8 year old cars either, will they? I'm guessing you have enough private business that you don't care about farm outs or UBER.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> What customers want are good looking, clean cars. I have an 07 Suburban LT. Most riders think it is an 11 or newer because of how clean it is. I bought it clean to do this with 90K miles for 14K. It now has 113K and I am selling it for 14K. Will do it all over again. An 07 looks exactly like a 14 and unless it is trashed, no one knows the diff.


...also, could I write off depreciation if I don't actually have any (as in your case)? You say you bought for $14k and sold for $14k.

And further, would your strategy also work at different mileage points? If for instance I buy cars with 75k miles and sell them at 100k, would your zero net depreciation plan still hold?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber customers are different than high end clients.


UBER customers ARE taxi customers with smartphones. They are taxi customers who don't want to carry cash. They are paying taxi or lower rates for limousine-ish service.


----------



## Al Bundie (Nov 9, 2014)

My suggestion if buying cash is to go manheim auction if you have a friend or acquaintance who has wholesale license.there are usually about 10 luxury SUV preowned by uber drivers that have financed and did not make it in this business.you can tell from stickers from uber signs and you can pick and choose to meet your specs at app 30% under wholesale (black book)
Good luck.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

stuber said:


> ...also, could I write off depreciation if I don't actually have any (as in your case)? You say you bought for $14k and sold for $14k.
> 
> And further, would your strategy also work at different mileage points? If for instance I buy cars with 75k miles and sell them at 100k, would your zero net depreciation plan still hold?


It will because my BOS to the new owner won't be for 14K. It works at any mileage. You just have to search for the car pretty hard to get a really clean one. It looked like no one had ever been in the back seats of mine it was so clean. Like Al Bundle said, try to go to an Auction if you have friends in the biz. You may have to got for 4 or 5 weeks in a row before you find what you want. I buy cars from Craigslist too. Kind of the same thing. Just have to keep looking for the right car. I buy the one I want then sell the one I have.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

A lot of dealers won't put a car with 90k plus on their lot which is why so many of those end up in auctions regardless of how clean they are. I drive X and XL so it has to be 05 or newer. Hardly anyone can see the diffrence in an 07 Suburban and a 14. 

Santander runs in the auction I go to most often, about 150 to 200 a month. A lot of fleet units at auctions too that are maybe a year old with around 30K miles. They are usually pretty basic but some with leather etc...


----------

